# Scout



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

I received my new Scout from Simple Shot a couple days back. It only took a few shots to start feeling comfortable with it. The shipping time was fast, and I felt that they are a solid company to purchase from. I feel that this a quality made product and am quite pleased with my Scout!

I think the Flip Clips are a great idea for newbies like me especially, as this is my first experience with flat bands.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations and have fun!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

The scout is a great shooter..you will have a lot of fun with that shooter..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## ps249 (Mar 20, 2014)

I got mine a few days ago as well. I am liking the flipclips as well. I also ordered the double flat bands. Can't go wrong with this set up. Have a fun summer shooting with your new SS


----------



## Jimbethyname (Feb 17, 2014)

Wouldn't you know,I just got one too


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Happy shooting !!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Scout! I have been loving mine. Good purchase.


----------

